# Marathon, Fl fishing guide



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I just got back from fishing with a guide that has been on tv a couple of times with a well known professional angler. The guide is about 30 something. Him and his dad charter out of Marathon, Fl. This wasnt my first guided trip. Here are couple of things that kinda rubbed me wrong way. First of all there was not one seat on the boat. Sometimes when you trapon fishing its kinda like lets hurry up and wait. Had to sit on side of the boat. I had taken a friend who wasnt accustomed to being ona boat, so that was a little scary. Well once I caught the first tarpon they went out thier way to get the fish in the boat and take measurements. The guide told me that he worked for a taxidermist. Then he told me that he worked for Grays taxidermy. Well ive had dealing with them too. I simply told him not with grays. Made it back to boat dock told them I was giing to pass with gray's taxidermy. Next day we went not one time did they try ti get measurements off the fish or get the fish in position where we could get a good pic. you cant keep them so you might as well do everything you can to take a good picture. All I got from the guide is that its considered a catch when the leader is up in the eyes of the rod then they would try to break the line off. Now this wouldnt be a big deal if I hadnt already told him when I booked the trip that I wanted a picture with every fish. Then there was a discrepency with the price. I paid a deposit and was told it would be $50 cheaper after I had talked to him acouple of times. Each day I paid what I thought the price was and gave a twenty percent tip even though the first day I did not catch a tarpon. So what I thought was full price with a tip was to him full price with ten dollar tip. Well last day I was like I aint giving him not tip . Do you believe he had the nerve to ask for a tip.then we got into it in front of another customer who had paid to go on a fishing trip. I guess he thought I wasnt going to say anything about it in front no one else. Wheen I called him out on it his dad stepped and said dont worry bout it. It kinda put a damper on the whole trip. I had fun catching my first tarpon. Now all I gotta do is find a good taxidermist. Just be careful who you go with.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Quint, sorry to hear about your experience. I was in marathon this past weekend and went tarpon fishing as well. I fished with a guide that was real fun to be with and was great company. We hooked up on one fish but it popped the line. 4 or 5 other fish enjoyed torturing our bait just enough to toy with our emotions but would not commit. All in all I would recommend this guy. Joel tomlinson out of hawkscay marina.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Good deal! You have any pics


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

post a name, so nobody else will get burned.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Had similar experience in Boca Grande two years ago. Was a good guide & nice guy but did not get the pics that we should have because he did not want to touch the fish. ( Lazy, afraid, conservationist??) Wanted to release fish by breaking line or pulling hook if fish had been on over 20 minutes. "Damnit Man"

This is all good if you have caught lots of fish but if you have paid and want pics .... they should do what the customer wants.... not to the point that fish are injured but a happy medium.

Is it not against the law in Florida to lift a tarpon our of the water?

TC


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

I just back from Hawks Cay, I fished with Jeff Malone of Tarpon Time Guide Service. I HIGHLY recommend him. He put us on fish, extremely experienced, super funny, and just a very cool guy. The wife and I had a fantastic time fishing with him and we will definitely be using him next time.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Captain John Callion. His dad seemed liked he woulda been a better guide but he was already booked. Plus John was the one I saw on tv and was why I was going with them in the first place. He has a couple of shows with bill dance. Oh well just goes to show you cant believe everything you see on tv.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Tarponchaser you took ghe words right outta my mouth. by the time you get done paying for the trip and the tip you expect more than just breaking off the line after you have the fish on twenty minutes. It was like after I told him I didnt want to fool with grays taxidermy and he wasnt going to have me on the hook for another $400.00 my deposit, he stopped trying. He kept saying it was considered a catch if you touch the leader. Well to me on a poor mans income its catch if I pull him in the boat and take picture! Its a trip of a life gime which means its more than likely a one time deal cus I had to save up to go. I dont live down there and do it on daily basis. Oh well, atleast I can cross tarpon fishing in florida off the list and put my mount on the wall!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> Had similar experience in Boca Grande two years ago. Was a good guide & nice guy but did not get the pics that we should have because he did not want to touch the fish. ( Lazy, afraid, conservationist??) Wanted to release fish by breaking line or pulling hook if fish had been on over 20 minutes. "Damnit Man"
> 
> This is all good if you have caught lots of fish but if you have paid and want pics .... they should do what the customer wants.... not to the point that fish are injured but a happy medium.
> 
> ...


My understanding of the law is that you can't lift a tarpon all the way out of the water in Florida. At least some part, like the tail, has to be in the water.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. He WORKS for Gray's because he gets paid a big commision to get the job for them,. Most of the time they are wearing Gray t-shirts or jackets. They have every fishing guide in Mexico and half of Florida on the pay role. Send me a pm if you want more info.


----------



## obergrafeter (Sep 1, 2011)

That is why I will never use Grays' again. I have 2 of there mounts, and while they are good I don't like their way of doing business. Try: King Sailfish Mounts, Mount This Fish Co., or Browns; all good at good prices. I would lean toward MTFC myself.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your situation, there are some great guides down there, and 
some not so good,

I have been going with http://www.fishinkeywest.com/
Capt. Paul D'Antoni for several years , he fished out of Key West. He is a Lake
Charles , La. native who has been chartering in KW for about 10 years. I can 
not say enough good things about Capt Paul. 
I get nothing from him for referrals, but feel free to mention my name if
you call him for a booking. 
Larry Mozingo

MO


----------

